# Which airlines fly Dublin to Stansted?



## jake108 (24 Mar 2007)

Apart from Ryanair. Anyone know?


----------



## mo3art (24 Mar 2007)

I don't know but perhaps you should use this link:

http://www.dublinairport.com/flight-information/destinations-and-airlines/


----------



## jake108 (24 Mar 2007)

Thanks for that. Looks like it's only Ryanair.


----------



## redchariot (25 Mar 2007)

I don't know what part of the country you live in but if you are in the border region, you could consider flying from Belfast International with Easyjet


----------



## jake108 (26 Mar 2007)

Thanks redchariot. What are Easyjet like? My oh refuses to fly with Ryanair!


----------



## Bob_tg (26 Mar 2007)

Here's a useful site for such questions...

[broken link removed]


----------



## babaduck (26 Mar 2007)

www.flybe.com do flights from Norwich to Dublin - might be handy if you're heading to Norfolk


----------



## redchariot (26 Mar 2007)

jake108 said:


> Thanks redchariot. What are Easyjet like? My oh refuses to fly with Ryanair!



I prefer flying with Easyjet over Ryanair for a number of reasons:

Staff are much more friendly and helpful though they do have to wear those awful orange uniforms

Legroom is better (still not great but better than Ryanair)

Belfast International is a breeze to pass through in comparison to Dublin Airport; though getting there can be a hassle

Flights are generally less expensive as are the taxes/charges.

Most importantly of all, they fly to more central airports; e.g. Paris Charles De Gaulle rather than Beuvais, Amsterdam Schipol rather than Eindhoven, Glasgow International rather than Prestwick, Barcelona International rather than Girona or Reus.

Having said that, there are a lot more destinations with Ryanair from Dublin than Easyjet from Belfast.


----------

